# William Lane Craig and Paul Helm debate Molinism vs Calvinism



## ReformedChristian (Jan 8, 2014)

Well it looks like it finally happened, William Lane Craig decided to debate the issues of Reformed Theology Unbelievable radio hosted a debate between Craig and Reformed Philosopher Paul Helm you can listen to the debate here at this link http://media.premier.org.uk/unbelievable/molinism full show-1.mp3 enjoy!


----------

